

Why posts made from TOR network don't get attention (do well) in HN? - prettyrandom100


======
detaro
spamfilter kills them

~~~
prettyrandom100
shouldn't the spam filter be looking at content and not the IP from where it
is posted ?

~~~
detaro
Why shouldn't the spam filter look at the IP if that is a good indicator for
spam?

(you obviously have to decide if the benefits of blocking outweigh the
downsides, but I guess HN did that)

~~~
prettyrandom100
Since IP filter will rule out many sensitive contents that is said about
corporation, government, I'm fairly certain it can be ruled out as a good
indicator of spam. If it is a spam, is it that hard to just look at the
content, I think not!

~~~
tobylane
Strongly anti- (or pro) corporation and government posts will be dinged by the
filters. I forget the exact names for them, they exist to reduce arguments.

